# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Konvergjence - Pajisje për mekanikët e makinave

## nigji

Kam nje problem qe dua ndihme. Nje shoku im ka nje paisje qe quhet konvergjence, per nje servis makinash. Kjo paisja  ka nje kompjuter te vjeter prodhim i 1996. Kush me ndihmon si te fusim nje program te ri, dhe po pati mundesi diçka rreth funksionimit te saj.
Pres pergjigje.

Konvergjenca eshte e tipit Muller Bem 8675

----------


## benseven11

Makineria punon me kompjuter desktop apo ka nje panel me numra dhe ekran nga ku komandohet? Nje pamje e panelit me numra dhe ekran.http://www.forum-auto.com/uploads/20...uller_1625.jpg
Pamje e makinerise muller bem  8675. http://www.dgmultibase.com/user_imag...ijnstation.gif
Makineria duket qe operon nga chipsa elektronik qe ka drajvera.Cdo drajver merr instruksionet nga paneli kontrollit numerik dhe sipas te dhenave qe futen ne kontrollin numerik kryhen operacione automatike,robotike nga makineria,pa nderhyrjen e njeriut.Ne kete rast nuk ke cfare ti besh,chipsat duhen riprogramuar nga fabrika per te kryer nga makina dicka te re nje proces apo levizjet e automatizuara te pjeseve te makinerise.Fabrikat kane programues per robotike qe krijojne drajver per chipsa,ose nje lloj mikro sistem operimi per makinerine ne fjale,ose bejne ndonje modifikim te atij ekzistues per te permirsusr punen e aparatit dhe shtuar funksione robotike te reja.Nuk besoj qe kjo makineri te punoje me kompjuter desktop me windows.

----------


## nigji

Faleminderit qe ke vullnetin te me ndihmosh, une do te sjelle nje foto te kesaj paisje, por tani per tani, paisja eshte e perbere nga njesia qendrore, tastjera, nje si printer me gjilpera dhe nje ekrani te madhe, nuk ka mouse, por komandohet me ane te tastjeres. Ne desktop pasi starton kompjuteri nuk del windowsi por nje program per makinat, dhe nuk ka asnje opsion qe une te hyje e te instaloje ndonje gje tjeter. Ka mundesi te jete pamja e pare e linkut te dyte pamja e paisjes
Fmsh

----------


## benseven11

http://translate.google.com/translat...lr%3D%26sa%3DG
http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:...s&ct=clnk&cd=1
Kjo makineri perdoret per te sinkronizuar largesite,centrimin e rrotave,distancat,kendet,perdoren kamera CCD.Makineria mund te lidhet ne rrjet me nje qender(server) qe ka databazen e gjithe modeleve te makinave.Rezultatet,matjet,testet e kryera nga makineria dergohen ne nje server i cili krahason te dhenat e makines qe i behen matjet me parametrat distancat qe ka kjo makine kur del nga fabrika.Gjithashtu jepen edhe detaje me fotografi se cfare duhet riparuar nga serveri.Serveri ne rrjet mund te jete kompania franceze qe ka krijuar makinerine ose serveri shteteror i inspektimit te makinave,ku dyqani i riparimit ka lidhje ne rrjet me databazen e shtetit qe inspekton makinat,leshon licenca patenta etj.Ky test,kontroll me makinerine njihet edhe me emrin"alignment"..Printeri me gjilpera qe nxjerr letren me brima anash me rezultatet te testit qe ben makineria,duhet jete printer "dot matrix".Kompjuteri eshte special(custom) dhe i krijuar nga kompania franceze qe te punoje vetem me programin qe ndodhet ne te qe eshte futur nga fabrika dhe nuk te lejon te besh ndonje modifikim,te instalosh programe,te shohesh direktori,te lidhesh me internet etj.
Nga tastjera mund te perdoresh shume funksione dhe besh modifikime opsionesh te programit.Per raste difektesh,vetem fabrika mund te te siguroje suport.Kompjuteri nuk ka CD rom drajv,nuk ka flopy drajv dhe punon vetem me programin patente te instaluar nga fabrika dhe nuk te lejon instalim programesh te tjera.Tastjera a ka buton me logon(stemen ) e windowsit?Nje pamje e makinerise me poshte.Duket si kompjuterat workstacion.Shume pika riparimi makinash qe kane licence nga qendra e inspektimit shteterore te makinave,kane makineri te tilla.Mund te pyesesh edhe ndonje mekanik qe punon me keto makineri, thjesht per kuriozitet.

----------

